# Dwarf hamsters!



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Has anyone had any experience with these? I am considering getting one cause as soon as my new pet gets old i look for a new one! Dont worry i love them all the same and they are still well taken care of! I just recently rescued a baby eastern painted turtle from underneath my tractor  it was so small i thught it was a toy! He is about four months old now, has a gigantic tank and gets lots of love! But lets face it, turtles cant be my snuggle buddy like hamsters can!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 8, 2013)

I had dwarf hamsters as a kid. The little suckers bite HARD! 

I'm a fan of Golden Hamsters. They are a bit hardier and easier to handle. My mom loved my Goldens. She'd walk around the house with my female, Lucy, in her pocket. Sometimes she'd forget she was there until Lucy peed in her pocket. 

I haven't had hamsters since I was in middle school. But if I were to have them now, I'd feed the Sue Bee's mix and crickets. Maybe when Roo is in school I'll get her a hammy...


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

You totally should, would be a nice surprise! And i am thinking dwarf hammys cause they require less room


----------



## Grimm (Sep 8, 2013)

I'd have a huge set up for a hammy with many different connecting sections like the Habitrail. I had a similar set up when I bred fancy mice. It was funny watching little mice climb the tubes! The picture is not our set up but an example of how crazy it can get!


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh my gosh i know! I think that i would give her/him a few tubes but they must be hard to clean?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 8, 2013)

juiceasorus said:


> Oh my gosh i know! I think that i would give her/him a few tubes but they must be hard to clean?


When I bred mice I would take the tubes and run them through the dishwasher on the top rack. They come apart so you can wash them. By apart I mean the tubes click apart in half length wise.


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh, okay thats good then ! Anything i should watch out for?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 8, 2013)

juiceasorus said:


> Oh, okay thats good then ! Anything i should watch out for?


Hammies are territorial. Unless they are from the same litter (breeder) or housed in the same cage (pet store) don't try to keep more than one in a cage.

Some great cheap hammy toys are toilet paper tubes, paper towels, jute twine etc. I like to start a box or a bag in the basement with all the tubes and paper I want to give to the hammies. My mice were spoiled for feeders. They got lots of exercise and toys along with a good diet. They will build huge nests if you give them lots of bedding materials. Fresh veggie and fruits are great treats. If you give scraps to the chickens save some for the hammy.

One of my favorite things as a kid was watching my hammies crack open a hard boiled egg. That and chase a large grasshopper around their cage!


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Haha! That is very cute! I dont think that i would get more than one, is there a sepcific type of breed that is the friendliest to humans you would suggest? I really like the look of the white and gray ones, i cannot recall their name though...

Just a few product opinions? : 

1.) for bedding i like the look of the "confetti" odorless kind

2.) the waterer and the feeder would come with the cage

3.) the chewing sticks, and also food? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 8, 2013)

juiceasorus said:


> Haha! That is very cute! I dont think that i would get more than one, is there a sepcific type of breed that is the friendliest to humans you would suggest? I really like the look of the white and gray ones, i cannot recall their name though...
> 
> Just a few product opinions? :
> 
> ...


The ones you described are called Siberian Dwarf Hamsters. They are the most common dwarf hammy. I like standard hammies like the Golden Hamsters. Teddy Bear Hamsters are the long haired ones. They need baths often since they have the long hair.

1. Carefresh is a good bedding/litter. It is a paper pulp product that is safest for their respiratory systems since cedar and pine can cause issues when mixed with the ammonia from their urine.

2. I like the ceramic bowls and glass water bottles. They can't chew through them like the plastic ones. Worth the investment.

3. They need a varied diet much like rats and mice. A good place to start with food is the hamster pellets and seed mixes. Add fresh veggies and fruits to this for a variety. If you want a good healthy homemade food that costs less in the long run than store bought try the SueBee's Mix. (http://www.ratsrule.com/diet.html) It is intended for rats and mice but I have seen hammies do well on this diet. You can add or subtract items from the mix based on your hammy's preference. Remember hamsters need protein so giving them a Milkbone or other protein based dog treat/food will fill this need. I enjoyed giving them crickets from the pet store. It gave them exercise and protein.

As for chews, pick ones to help grind down their teeth. The ones for rabbits will last longer for not much more money. Taking them to the vet to have their teeth clipped is expensive!

Don't forget to give your hammy a wheel to run in.


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks this helps alot! Yes i was actually taking about the carefresh confetti  also, would you recomend plastic cages or aquariums, i would rather get a cage cause i like the look, and i want him/her to have tubes!


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Also, should you leave a night light on?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 8, 2013)

juiceasorus said:


> Thanks this helps alot! Yes i was actually taking about the carefresh confetti  also, would you recomend plastic cages or aquariums, i would rather get a cage cause i like the look, and i want him/her to have tubes!


As a kid I had an aquarium for my Hammies. It was glass and they didn't chew through it. But there was little air flow so the bedding had to be changed very often to prevent respiratory issues.

With my mice I had the plastic and wire cages for the tubes. They worked fine but with a hammy they may chew through it easier.

There are aquarium cage lids that allow for tubes if that is the route you want to go.

http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-First-Home-Topper/ dp/B0006IUL64


----------



## Grimm (Sep 8, 2013)

juiceasorus said:


> Also, should you leave a night light on?


Since my hammies were in my room as a kid I had a night light so I could watch them. But as an adult with my mice they were in my craft room without the light. I think it is a personal preference.


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you, i really have learned a lot from you  

I decided that i want another buddy to look after and love so now i just have to convince the parents, haha. Great.

They said that they would "talk about it," my mom is the one who makes the final decision, so she said we couldnt go today but maybe tomorrow! I cannot wait for my new friend!

Just out of curiosity do you own any other animals? I dont have any questions on them but would love to know what type of zoo people have at their house! And maybe in the future try to get another buddy to love!

Heres my zoo:
2 dogs
1 cat (just recently died) 
2 pekin ducks
3 chickens
About a billion fish because they keep mating with eachother (guppies)
And an eastern painted turtle

P.s. used to have a cockatiel but lost her because for odd reasons she started laying eggs, and sadly got eggbound to one


----------



## Grimm (Sep 8, 2013)

Since having my daughter I am limited on the "zoo" we have. Right now it is just 5 cats and a dog. In the spring we will be getting our chickens. I don't want to get chicks now and subject them to the winter up here. 

Before I had my Roo we had:
2 dogs
6 cats
3 tanks with various show guppies and koi
20-something fancy and feeder mice
5 fancy rats
1 parakeet that K hated and will not let me get another because of her.
3 ferrets

As a kid I had:
1 dog
2 cats
6 hammies
2 anoles
2 hermit crabs
8 rabbits
4 mice
a rat
a tank with various freshwater fish and 3 spring frogs
and all the injured birds a kid could possibly find


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

I would NOT get one they are really mean especially to kids teddy bear hamsters are a lot better


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Ahhh yes! I use to have hermit crabs also, and what are anoles?

I have read that people who find them to be mean do not socialize enough with them. I will put enough work and effort into it to make it become nice if it turns out mean, hopefully it will be nice though!

Any tips to picking out the healthiest hammy in petsmart?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 8, 2013)

Anoles are little lizards. Not geckos but they can climb glass. I had a pair- Gilligan and Skipper. Gilligan became egg bound and passed. Fun to watch but hard to handle.

If you are getting any animal from Petsmart/Petco KEEP THE RECEIPT! If it passes they will replace/refund. Ask to handle the hammy and see how it behaves. If it is slow and "off" get a different one. Remember they are nocturnal so if you handle it at the store it will be sleepy at first.


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Grimm said:


> Anoles are little lizards. Not geckos but they can climb glass. I had a pair- Gilligan and Skipper. Gilligan became egg bound and passed. Fun to watch but hard to handle.
> 
> If you are getting any animal from Petsmart/Petco KEEP THE RECEIPT! If it passes they will replace/refund. Ask to handle the hammy and see how it behaves. If it is slow and "off" get a different one. Remember they are nocturnal so if you handle it at the store it will be sleepy at first.


Oh my goodness those lizards are precious! I think that may have to be my next pet  but lets go for the hamster right now!

Okay, thank you on that advice, also any type of cage you recommend i was thinking about the crittertrail 2 : i can attach tubes also


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Sorry it didnt post in the last one


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm no expert, but I read something about hamsters and guineas needing lots of space? I'll have to get the link.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Ah, here it is. It says about crittertail and other starter kits being too small. 
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20121125131749AAslOfi


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes, i was thinking that is was too small too, which is why i would probably buy several and connect them over time eventually


----------



## Grimm (Sep 8, 2013)

juiceasorus said:


> Yes, i was thinking that is was too small too, which is why i would probably buy several and connect them over time eventually


That is what I did with the mice. Every time I saw a crittertrail/habitrail at a garage sale or used for cheap on ebay I got it. I had a bookcase with 8 shelves. Each one had 2 cages on it and every cage was connected with tubes.

Rats require 2 square feet of room each. I figure hammies need about 1.5 sq ft. That is a minimum.


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Well, I convinced the parents  and we went to pecto and brought home 2 robo dwarf hamsters! I wanted a Russian but they did not have any sadly. I got the critter trail 2, two levels and they seem to love it! They climb in the tubes and run on the surprisingly silent wheel! They are both females, and I got two because I thought they would be happier and plus I couldn't decide which one I wanted ! Additions and other critter trail cages will be great presents!

Here is some shots of their soon to be expanded cages and them in their ball! They don't nip or bite so far and are quite squirmy, but that's okay with me! Any one help me find a name for 'em?


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Just a close up


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Robo-Cop? Lol. Chubbsters?


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Haha! Love both of those! Specially chubbsters! They are chubby little fluff balls!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 8, 2013)

Name one "Chunk". A throwback from Goonies for us 'old folks'


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh gosh! That was one of my favorite movies, although im not considered old folk yet i love classic movies!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 8, 2013)

juiceasorus said:


> Oh gosh! That was one of my favorite movies, although im not considered old folk yet i love classic movies!


I'm sure I'm twice your age so that makes me an 'old folk'.


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Haha, your as young as you feel.


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

I gave the some cotton ballish material in the petting zone and they loved it! But they loved it so much they would always stay up there and i could never see them. So i was evil and selfish and took it away hehe, but for good reasons it started to smell and there was already a ton of poop!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 8, 2013)

Stick with tissues and paper towels. They will shred it to suit their needs and give you some thing to watch while they do it. Plus if there is a small den like area to their cage they will spend their time sleeping there. If they have to make their own den area they will be a bit more active.


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Okay thanks, i love them already. One already escaped and i was deathly scared!!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

How are the hammies?


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

I think okay... I just finished cleaning their cages a few minutes ago! But, they seem very lethargic! Im getting worried, i know they are nocturnal but it actually let me pet it today instead of freaking out smacking its head into a tube


----------



## Grimm (Sep 8, 2013)

juiceasorus said:


> I think okay... I just finished cleaning their cages a few minutes ago! But, they seem very lethargic! Im getting worried, i know they are nocturnal but it actually let me pet it today instead of freaking out smacking its head into a tube


Watch them and if they continue to show lethargy then take them back to the pet store.


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Okay, is there anything that i can do? Anything i should know why they are lethargic?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 8, 2013)

juiceasorus said:


> Okay, is there anything that i can do? Anything i should know why they are lethargic?


It is hard to say why they can be lethargic. There are lots of reasons.

I do have a question. Are they lethargic for a few minutes after you wake them or are they like that the whole time they are awake?


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Well, i do not think i woke them.... I just finished cleaning their cafe and the one that was not in the ball got straight on the wheel. Then after a few minutes they hid in a corner in their tubes and behind their food, and ot looked almost like they were shaking! 

It could have been because the tubes were very very slightly wet with a few drops. I know its a big no no to get them wet but i hate seeing them in the tiny container they wait in


----------



## Grimm (Sep 8, 2013)

If they were behind their food they could have been stuffing their cheek pouches so they could move the food to a better location- their nest.


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes.... I am going to go check on em  it amazes me how much they fit in their cheeks. I was holding one and my hand was full of food by the time i put them back lol


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

They seem to be fine. They are snuggled up to one another sleeping in a corner! Too cute, and i am so happy i got two


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Aww... Now your making me want one!


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

I would totally suggest it!


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Here is some pics of them


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Heres one more of my escapee, dont know what to name em


----------

